# Nơi sản xuất sổ tay uy tín chất lượng, cung cấp sổ tay quà tặng doanh nghiệp chất lượng



## tnmtien (30 Tháng sáu 2021)

Nơi sản xuất sổ tay uy tín chất lượng, cung cấp sổ tay quà tặng doanh nghiệp chất lượng
Xưởng sản xuất sổ tay Nguyên Thiệu luôn là lựa chọn hàng đầu cho những đơn vị có nhu cầu đặt làm sổ tay trên địa bàn trong và ngoài nước. Với tiêu chí đề cao lợi ích khách hàng, cùng với sự đa dạng về chất liệu, mẫu mã, chủng loại, xưởng sản xuất sổ tay Nguyên Thiệu luôn đảm bảo mang lại những khách hàng những lợi ích thiết thực, sự lựa chọn đa dạng, đáo ứng nhu cầu của thị trường cũng như thị hiếu của từng khách hàng. Nguyên Thiệu đã cho ra đời các mẫu sổ tay khác nhau với các thiết kế công phu và in ấn hoàn hảo:
 Các loại sổ bìa da các kích thước A3, A4, A5, A6. Sổ còng 2 chân, 6 chân.... Sổ bìa da khâu thủ công. Sổ dính, sổ gài, sổ note. Sổ bìa da cao cấp ép cao tầng, Sổ gáy xoắn, Sổ lịch, Sổ bìa còng, Sổ bìa dính, Sổ đựng namecard…. Các loại sổ tay do Nguyên Thiệu sản xuất luôn đáp ứng được những nhu cầu khắc khe của thị trường do được đầu tư thiết kế một cách công phu, với những mẫu thiết kế sang trọng, màu sắc trang nhã rất hợp để làm quà tặng. Không những thế, những cuốn sổ tay do Nguyên Thiệu sản xuất với phần bìa được đầu tư kỹ lưỡng đảm bảo tạo được dấu ấn riêng cho từng doanh nghiệp, chất liệu bìa được làm từ 100% da thật mang lại sự thanh lịch và sang trọng rất hợp với những người làm trong những môi trường công sở.

https://1.bp.************/-RXIcOcepBdc/YNu7ulK6ScI/AAAAAAAAxMs/13LpsIhDaAsh82OPcnlbbmRDw-aolvxkwCLcBGAsYHQ/w438-h640/n%25C6%25A1i%2Bs%25E1%25BA%25A3n%2Bxu%25E1%25BA%25A5t%2Bs%25E1%25BB%2595%2Btay%2Buy%2Bt%25C3%25ADn.jpg




 Ngoài ra, xưởng sẩn xuất sổ tay Nguyên Thiệu cũng nhận thiết kế, in ấn logo công ty, doanh nghiệp lên bìa sổ tay khi các doanh nghiệp có nhu cầu. Để có được những cuốn sổ tay chất lượng giá thành phải chăng, các khách hàng gần xa có thể đặt hàng tại Nguyên Thiệu chúng tôi. Đến với Nguyên Thiệu, khách hàng sẽ được tận tình hướng dẫn về các mẫu thiết kế cũng như được tư vấn để có những thiết kế riêng cho bản thân hoặc công ty mình.
 Bên canh đó, công ty Nguyên Thiệu cung cấp sản phẩm quà tặng đa dạng, cung cấp tập vở học sinh, cung cấp túi giấy in logo quảng cáo, cung cấp hộp giấy quà tặng hộp giấy định hình, hộp giấy âm dương, hộp giấy mỹ thuật đẹp, cung cấp lịch để bàn, lịch doanh nghiệp, lịch tết in logo quảng cáo, lịch quà tặng công ty, lịch tết chữ A, lịch tết block, lịch tết tháng, lịch tết giá rẻ, in hóa đơn, in catalague, in prosure, in tờ bướm, in tờ rơi, in namecard, in thiệp theo yêu cầu...
Luôn đặt chất lượng làm ưu tiên, giá sản phẩm xuất xưởng. Nhân viên xưởng in sổ tay giá rẻ vui vẻ nhiệt tình hỗ trợ khách hàng đặt mua sản phẩm dễ dàng

Đ/c: 171 Bis Trần Huy Liệu, Q.PN – TP.HCM
Mr Tiến: 0938 993 551
Email:Tien.nguyenthieu@gmail.com
08 629 39 790-108


----------

